# Able Marine



## Chestdoc (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, has anyone any experience with boats (specifically 34 foot) built by the now closed Able Marine boatbuilders in Maine? Ferenc Mate has a chapter about the company in his book 'Worlds Best Sailboats - Vol 1', and from what I can gather they were phenomenally well built. Anyone have any idea how they have held up through the years and what the sailing characteristics of the 34 are like?

Thanks


----------



## richard_reinhart (Aug 3, 2002)

*Check past issues of Cruising World magazine, within the last year or so.*

As I recall, an owner wrote a review in the Classic Plastic column about the Able 32/34.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

The Able Whistlers are wonderful & beautiful boats. Tom & Cuyler Morris (Morris Yachts) bought Able back around 2001 or so and as far as I know still have the molds and could build a new one if you wish. The 34 was a lengthened 32 with some minor differences. Some had teak decks so you might want to stay away from them or have a very good surveyor. They did not build to many but we have a hand full around here and they are head turners.

Able built a very high quality Maine built boat. One thing about Mount Desert Island is that workers from in and around the area tend to migrate between companies like Lyman Morse, Morris, Hinckley, Ellis etc.etc. so Cro Fox & Able had no shortage of high quality craftsmen. They are right up there in quality with the best of them.


----------



## Timmaay (Mar 10, 2018)

Does anyone know about the construction method used on the decks and hulls for the Ables?


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a Whistler 32, hull #5. 
Mine has cored decks, solid hull.


----------



## Timmaay (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks! Is it balsa cored?


----------



## whistler5 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll go out on a limb and say yes. I haven't drilled many holes in the boat, but what I've seen looks like balsa.


----------



## Tiemo (Sep 14, 2019)

Did you any find any reviews of the Able 34?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Don’t know about the 34 but the the 50 pilothouse is a truly great boat. Solid, fast and sea kindly. If it passed survey would have have no issues with this brand. Put them up with Hinckley, Morris and LM.


----------

